# MY Favorite LFS



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I wanted to share some pictures of my favorite LFS in Japan.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

More pictures..


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Few more..


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Thanks for the pictures, Gabe! I'll definitely take you up on that offer if I ever get down to Sasebo...


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh wow, I would spend way too much money there.....

Our store doesn't carry plants at all and I've tried to get them to stock things like driftwood and different rocks, etc., but they just sort of look at me and say "why"?


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

*Turbomkt *anytime your welcome to come and visit me! * JanS * I spend about 4-8hrs a week at this shop. The shop is made from all wood and its so relaxing to sit and read aquajournals and other planted fish mags, and drink coffee.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

That is amazing. If I had a fish store like that near me I would never leave.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

Any chances of opening one like that in Oregon? hehe...
Great LFS! Thanks for sharing

Matt


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Some more pictures.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Great looking place!


----------

